# new member



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi all

i'm jess(22) and partner raff(26)we have been ttc for 3 1/2 yrs have tried clomid 6 cycles all -ve!i have had blood tests to check hormone levels which came back fine raff had his count done which also came back fine! we are currently seeing consultant about starting IVF tretment

is anybody from peterborough would love to get in contact !!


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Jess,

Sorry I'm not from Peterborough, but I thought I would say   anyway.  I'm sure you'll find some local girls who you can get advice from about clinics near to you etc, but you will also make great friends and get lots of support and advice from the rest of us here on the site.  

GOOD LUCK with everything,
Love Olwen


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Welcome to FF
I am positive there are a few Peterborough girls on here, we have a section near the bottom called Meeting Places and Support Groups, you'll probably be able to find ladies in your area in there.
Wishing you all the best
Chick


----------



## Shaz1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Jess

I remembered my log in name. 

Hope you are okay hun. 

Love Shaz xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Apologies if this message suddenly appears twice because I typed it then lost it! I am also new, I've dipped in and out of reading posts now and again but thought that I may find the time one day to work out how to post with pics and drawings but not yet! So as I am about to begin IVF I guess I better just get started. I have had two years with 7 IUIs, lots of gaps due to things falling at weekends and major stresses such as my dad dying but I am ready to try IVF now. I must admit though now that it is going ahead it is feeling very real and more than a little scary.

Love  Heather


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

hi girls 

thanks for your replys  

hi shaz hun i'm fine hun how bout you??

luv 
jess


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Hun,

Welcome to FF! 

This is a great place and im sure you will find the answers to any questions you choose to ask!

Hope your journey comes to a BFP end soon!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jess

Welcome to fertility friends

I run the Peterborough support group

and yes i am in the peterborough area

If u want to get it touch feel free to IM me or email me

Our next meeting is on janurary 22nd, ur more than welcome to come along if u wish either with or without ur hubby

Lots of   
Emilyxx


----------

